

Show HN: our UI prototype to reinvent fashion magazines - whosKen
http://magoou.com/lab/ui/Magoou.html

======
whosKen
we would appreciate any feedback on our effort to redefine digital magazines.
key features to come will include: +category-free personalization doesn't
separate user into predefined bins +localization to show users where to find
the style they just read/saw +video and audio contents as part of the magazine

------
jonomillin
Yeah - keen to see it!

------
coastwise
niice

